# DMs Guild Encounters for Ghosts of Saltmarsh



## Merifluous (Friday at 1:19 AM)

Hi all...I've been publishing to the DM's Guild for a bit now, but I am very bad about doing promotion, so I thought I would drop a quick post here about my latest. I've been slowly working on a a Sea of Fallen Stars pirate campaign built around Ghosts of Saltmarsh, and had created a number of encounters I built to flesh out various generic quests in Saltmarsh as well as create more ties to later adventures in the series. So I decided to turn these six encounters into something I could post to the guild. If this looks interesting to you, I have a number of other adventures, conversions, and guides on the guild. 









						Ghosts of Saltmarsh Encounters - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Ghosts of Saltmarsh Encounters - This supplement contains six ready to run encounters in Saltmarsh to give DMs a quick side trek to fill a night when nee




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Friday at 8:01 AM)

Any way you could provide a preview of more than the cover on the DMG?


----------



## Merifluous (Saturday at 4:20 PM)

Done!


----------

